# Good books on the stock market/trading?



## Bradles C (4 October 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the stock market and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good books to get me started !

Any advice would be greatly appreciated !

Thanks heaps,

Brad


----------



## RichKid (5 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

Hi there! 

Welcome to the forums and hope you have success in the markets!

Benjamin Grahame's 'The Intelligent Investor' and Edwards & McGee's 
'Technical Analysis of Stock Market Trends' are the ones I prefer to point to as starters. I'm a beginner too and I like those books.

There are also Daryl Guppy's and Louise Bedford's books not to mention Christopher Tate, Daryl Harper, Alan Hull etc. Just have browse through a library or a bookshop. If you become like me you'll end up having too many books than you know what to do with!!!

Also, various introductory issues  have been discussed a number of times in other threads so have a look in the earlier threads from a few months ago. You can use the search function (top of screen) to look for threads using the term 'book' or 'books'.

Make sure you have a written trading plan before you start trading. There's even a thread on that topic- these forums are GREAT!!

Good luck and Enjoy!


----------



## Bradles C (5 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

Hi RichKid,

Thanks heaps for the advice ! I am off to the bookstore now to start reading, reading, reading !

Cheers !

Brad


----------



## RichKid (5 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

My pleasure mate, if you're getting Grahame's Intelligent investor even a secondhand copy of the 4th ed is fine (foreward by Warren Buffet). If you go through the other threads you'll also find lots of free resources. My view is to go through those before buying anything. The library is the best place to try before you buy.

Good reading to you!


----------



## JetDollars (6 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

I am currently reading 'Trading for a Living' by Dr Alexander Elder. It is a very interesting read so far. It's more to do with Psychology of trading.

It's focus on 3 main points:
1. Psychology of trading
2. Trading System/tactics
3. Money Management

I also found Louise Bedford Books x4 very useful and interesting for beginner like myself.


----------



## ghotib (6 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

Hi Brad,

Just jumping in to endorse RichKid's suggestion that you read a fair bit from the library and on the Net before you start buying books.

I'm a major booklover, which you sound like you might be, and a newbie to the stock market, as you said you are. I've found that different people mean different things when they write "long-term", "defensive", "protect capital", "value" etc etc etc. I think you can use free resources to get a good idea of how you want to use the stock market, and while you're doing that you'll pick up on the authors who are likely to be most aligned with your needs. Then you can start buying books for re-reading and reference.

I'm sure my ideas will change as I learn more, but here's an example. I see Benjamin Graham and Louise Bedford as opposite ends of a spectrum. Graham is about owning shares in businesses; if that's your interest then daily (or even monthly) ups and down in share price are no big deal. Bedford is about trading in stocks; if that's your interest then daily (and even hourly) ups and downs in share price are your major focus. 

Have fun. It's a fascinating ride.

Ghoti


----------



## Bradles C (7 October 2004)

*Re: BOOKS, BOOKS, BOOKS !!!*

Thats some great advice guys, thanks for the feedback !

I have joined up as a member at my local library and I am amazed at the range of books that they have on investing !

The best thing of all is that it is absolutely FREE !!!

Cheers


----------



## tugga (8 February 2007)

*Books Books Books*

What are some books that you would recommend that I buy that will help me with my trading.

I'm only a beginner.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (8 February 2007)

*Re: Books Books Books*

tugga,

Here are a some threads to explore:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=363
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4191
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3533
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3751
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5724

Please remember that ordering your stockmarket books and software from the ASF Investment Shop helps to support ASF. Any support you can offer is very much appreciated!


----------



## tayser (9 February 2007)

*Re: Books Books Books*

definitely read the last link Joe posted. (https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5724)


----------



## CanOz (11 August 2013)

Just came across this book recently for those interested in trading spreads, will do a little review once i finish it...


----------



## christianrenel (4 March 2015)

I found the following book an interseting read

'Trade your way to Financial Freedom' - Van K. Tharpe


Kind Regards 


christianrenel


----------

